# Homebox 7360 SL Störungen



## Äitschi (11. März 2012)

*Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*

Wir sind bei 1&1, Komplettanschluss mit VDSL 50000. 
An unserer Homebox 7360 SL sind folgende Geräte angeschlossen: 1 Fritzfon, Dreambox 7020HD über LAN, Fax über normalen Fon-Anschluss und div. Geräte über WLan: Laptops, Samsung TV, I-Phone...

Am Anfang hatten wir Probleme mit WLan, da die Homebox unterm Dach installiert ist und die meisten Geräte 2 Stockwerke weiter unten sind, das haben wir mit Kanaländerung und etwas anderen Standort der Homebox hinbekommen.
Ein großes Problem ist das Fritzfon. Telefonieren funktioniert minutenlang und plötzlich ist die Verbindung weg... mein 1. Gedanke war, daß die Reichweite nicht ausreichend ist -- Überlegung eines Kaufes eines Dect-Repeaters!

Dann gestern:
An Dreambox Medien über Lan geschaut, währenddessen telefoniert...Fritzfon plötzlich wieder Verbindung weg und an Dreambox blieb plötzlich das Bild stehen, so ca. 2 Minuten lang.
Etwas später habe ich am Laptop (WLan) etwas ausm WWW runtergeladen und plötzlich fiel die Dreambox wieder aus, Neustart mußte durchgeführt werden.
Fürs Iphone habe ich dann später noch neue Software (WLan) runtergeladen und währenddessen gab es am TV (HD) sehr schlechte Bilder, Medien wiederum über Dreambox (LAN)

Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr was ich davon halten soll. Zuerst dachte ich immer, es liege an der Reichweite, aber das gestern mit der Dreambox... ist in meinen Augen schon seltsam, ist ja mit LAN, da dürfte ja sowas nicht passieren...

Kann da was an der Homebox sein, daß die net ganz ok ist? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*

Was sagt das router-log? Das klingt nach dsl-verbindungsabbrüchen.


----------



## Äitschi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*

Ich  bin leider nicht die Schlaueste in diesem Bereich 
Meinst Du das System bei der Fritzbox?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*

Genau das.
Es sollte sich im webinterface der box unter "system" befinden.


----------



## Äitschi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*

Heute Mittag war ein Firmwareupdate, jetzt werden zB. die Telefoniedaten nicht mehr angezeigt
Unter DSL gibt es unten einen Abschnitt mit behebbaren Fehlern (Fritzbox letzte 15 Minuten: 2) und nicht behebbare Fehler (0).

Es gibt ja auch noch den Expertenmodus, und dann erscheint der Tab "Störsicherheit", wäre das mal ein Versuch wert?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*



Äitschi schrieb:


> Heute Mittag war ein Firmwareupdate, jetzt werden zB. die Telefoniedaten nicht mehr angezeigt
> Unter DSL gibt es unten einen Abschnitt mit behebbaren Fehlern (Fritzbox letzte 15 Minuten: 2) und nicht behebbare Fehler (0).
> 
> Es gibt ja auch noch den Expertenmodus, und dann erscheint der Tab "Störsicherheit", wäre das mal ein Versuch wert?


 Wenn deine fehlerrate wirklich so niedrig ist,dann bringt das nix. Für vdsl ist das ja schon fast zu wenig.
Mit dem router-log meinte ich übrigens das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nicht wundern,die resync`s bei mir habe ich manuell gemacht)


----------



## Äitschi (18. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*

Sorry für die späte Antwort, war etwas krank!

Hier hab ich dann mal ein Screenshot von gestern Abend, als plötzlich die Lan-Verbindung weg war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*



Äitschi schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Antwort, war etwas krank!
> 
> Hier hab ich dann mal ein Screenshot von gestern Abend, als plötzlich die Lan-Verbindung weg war:


Ich zweifele gerade an dem hier...


Äitschi schrieb:


> Unter DSL gibt es unten einen Abschnitt mit behebbaren Fehlern (Fritzbox letzte 15 Minuten: 2) und nicht behebbare Fehler (0).


Lass deinen router mal min. 24h am stück laufen,gehe dann ins web-interface unter Internet->DSL-Informationen und mache bitte einen screenshot von "DSL","Spektrum" und "Statistik". Diese postest du bitte mal.
Ich denke aber,das du deinen provider kontaktieren und eine störung melden mußt. Es scheint nur die frage zu sein,ob es an der leitung oder der technik dahinter leigt.


----------



## Äitschi (18. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*

hab vorhin übrigens mit 1&1 telefoniert und der Mann von denen meinte, es wären zu wenig Ausfälle um eine Störung zu melden.
Er hat dann gesagt, ich solle bei Störsicherheit (Expertenmodus)rein und dort das Häkchen eins nach links setzen und warten, ob es dann besser würde...
Hier mal die aktuellen Screenshots, kann aber morgen gerne nochmal welche machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrfloppy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*

alle originalkabel verwendet??? also ich persönlich finde die fehlerrate schon was extremst hoch in deinem post


----------



## Äitschi (18. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*

Ja, alles original was dabei war und auch beim anschließen der Box nach der Anleitung vorgegangen, da kann man ja auch eigentlich net viel falsch machen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2012)

*AW: Homebox 7360 SL Störungen*



Äitschi schrieb:


> hab vorhin übrigens mit 1&1 telefoniert und der Mann von denen meinte, es wären zu wenig Ausfälle um eine Störung zu melden.
> Er hat dann gesagt, ich solle bei Störsicherheit (Expertenmodus)rein und dort das Häkchen eins nach links setzen und warten, ob es dann besser würde...
> Hier mal die aktuellen Screenshots, kann aber morgen gerne nochmal welche machen:


Das mit der störsicherheit kannst du ja probieren,aber ich mach mir da recht wenig hoffnung. Falls es in deiner firmware schon den regler für den impulsstörschutz gibt,dann bewege den mal ganz nach links. (egal,was du machst,die datenrate wird dabei sicherlich sinken) Bei allem anderen sehe ich eher schwarz und sollte es den regler nicht geben (impulsstörschutz),kannst du das nur noch auf umwegen verstellen. (per direkteingriff via telnet)
Dennoch solltest du dich nochmal mit 1&1 auseinander setzen. (mußt im notfall etwas nerven) Erkläre denen,das (vermutlich) in stoßzeiten der signal-rauschabstand von jetzt auf gleich von 12 auf 4 db (letzteres ist kritisch) sinkt und das ein kontinuierliches sinken doch eigentlich der normalfall sein sollte. (nicht so schlagartig) Zudem hast du fast keine crc-fehler und diese würden zuerst hoch gehen.Die sollen also mal die leitung prüfen lassen.
Zusätlich halte ich die fehlersekunden auf seite der vermittlungsstelle für bedenklich. (bild "DSL" ganz unten links die 3 normalen und die 3 mit vielen fehlern)
Zu dem specktrum kann ich leider nicht viel sagen,da ich kein vdsl habe. Es ist aber nicht übermäßig "ausgefranzt",schaut aber im vorderen teil etwas komisch aus.Das kann aber auch daran liegen,weil dein anschluß bei 25 mbit abgeregelt ist.


mrfloppy schrieb:


> also ich persönlich finde die fehlerrate schon was extremst hoch in deinem post


Die ist irrelevant.Zum einen sind es fast ausschließlich korrigierbare fehler und zum anderen ist das keine adsl-leitung sondern vdsl. Da wo mehr daten übertragen werden entstehen leider auch mehr fehler. (in diesem fall werden halt fast alle korrigiert)


----------

